
People are asking for less - brianbreslin
http://www.davidedicillo.com/whatever/people-are-asking-for-less/
======
RiderOfGiraffes
OK, here's what I got when I opened this site:

    
    
        Warning: Visiting this site may harm your computer!
    
        The website at www.davidedicillo.com contains elements
        from the site 79.135.152.197, which appears to host
        malware – software that can hurt your computer or
        otherwise operate without your consent. Just visiting
        a site that contains malware can infect your computer.
    
        For detailed information about the problems with these
        elements, visit the Google Safe Browsing diagnostic page
        for 79.135.152.197.
    
        Learn more about how to protect yourself from harmful
        software online.
    

Whether that's a genuine warning or the content of the site itself, I don't
really care.

~~~
davidedicillo
Sigh... thanks. I'm seriously thinking about switching to Wordpress.com or
Tumblr, I'm sick and tired of spending my time dealing with cleaning my
wordpress installation.

